
Zawodny on MySQL: Dumber is Faster with Large Data Sets (and Disk Seeks) - nickb
http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/010523.html
======
newt0311
Just wondering, how much of that is due to the query optimizer in MySQL and
how much is due to the inherent nature of SQL? It would be interesting to try
this on other RDBMSs like postgres and oracle to see what their results are
like.

